# Footer under a concrete patio/porch?



## ron45

Monolithic..?


----------



## concretemasonry

kris -

You left out some important information - like where are you climate wise? Also, a photo will save everyone some time to give you a decent answer. There is a thing like "frost"/heaving and some localized soil problems.

Being "even" with the floor is not a good idea.

Do you really want to attach the patio slab to the house foundation?

Do you want the post s bearing on the patio slab?te from the slab?

Do you have building code to protect you?

Dick


----------



## Daniel Holzman

I agree with concretemasonry. You really do not want the patio level with the house threshold, too easy for water to get in to the house. As for the slab, it will not settle if you prepare the subgrade correctly. You need the footers to support the structure, the slab is just there to walk on, and has no structural importance. There is no reason to connect the slab to the house foundation, proper subgrade preparation will support the slab, and the footers should be designed in accordance with local code requirements, as dictated by local soil conditions and required frost depth.

As for supporting the roof, you seem to be planning to use 6x6 posts, which should be fine. Each post will need a footer, design dictated by soil conditions and local code requirements. Local code may require (and it is a good idea anyway) that you use galvanized standoff brackets such as the type Simpson makes to support the posts above grade.


----------



## ron45

Okay, why can't the slab be just below the threshold.?


----------



## kris77

Ok, sorry.

Im in WV. 2' down will get me below frost line here. Which i knew already. My main question was if I needed to go all they down the 4 or 5 courses to my footer of my house, or if i could just go down the 2' and be good.

I dont want to tie into the house if I don't have to. I know the house and patio will move differently so if they can be separate, that is great. I just dont want the patio to start sagging in the middle next to the house. I've seen lots of those type of jobs and i want to prevent this. And When I say even, I actually meant just below the threshold. I'm not a complete idiot when it comes to this....lol I know I need some kind of lip there to prevent water from entering the house. I just would rather not have a 7" step down if I can help it.

Basically my question was if I needed to go all the way down to my current footer and start from there....and if i needed a footer along side the house so it didnt settle next to the house....

Hope that makes sense. And thanks for all the replies. I'll try and get a pic tonight.

Basically I want to know if i can do this....Minus the lip for brick.









Or if I need to go to the footers of the house and lay blocks first.

Thanks


----------



## jomama45

If the roof will be attached to the house later, the porch should have hte same type of foundation as the house, meaning you you should verify that you only need 24" of frost protection, and then plan on laying at least 3 courses of block on top of an 8" thick concrete footing.

I would install some block piers (typically 4" x 16" block layed on the existing footing) every 5-6' along the house as well, and would not rely on dowels into hollow block to support the porch against the house.

Last, if you get snow in your area, and you plan to have a storm door on, keep in mind you may not be able to open it a few times in winter w/o at least a 4" drop down to the porch.......


----------

